# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  عاجل: المريخ يصطدم بالاهلي.. وقرعة ليست بالسهلة للمريخ والهلال في أبطال إفريقيا

## مريخابي عطبراوي

*حملت قرعة دور المجموعات في دوري أبطال إفريقيا، التي أقيمت اليوم الجمعة، في أحد فنادق القاهرة، صدامًا مثيرًا بين المريخ والاهلي المصري في المجموعة الاولي التي تضم أيضًا  فيتا كلوب وسيمبا التنزاني   وجاءت القرعة ليست بالسهلة  بالنسبة إلى المريخ ،  حيث وقع في المجموعة الأولى بجانب الاهلي المصري فيتا كلوب الكونغولي وسيمبا التنزاني .  ونفس الأمر بالنسبة إلى الوداد البيضاوي الذي جاء في المجموعة الثالثة مع فرق حوريا الغيني وبيترو أتلتيكو الأنجولي وكايزر تشيفز الجنوب إفريقي.  ووقع فريقا الهلال السوداني وشباب بلوزداد الجزائري، في المجموعة الثانية التي يمكن تسميتها "مجموعة الموت"، حيث ضمت إلى جوارهما مازيمبي الكونغولي وصن داونز الجنوب إفريقي.
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء
*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*نتائج مباريات الدور التمهيدي والاول لفرق مجموعة المريخ 
الاهلي المصري اعفي من التمهيدي
الدور الاول : تغلب الاهلي علي سونديب النيجر ذهابا وايابا بهدف وأربعة اهداف 
فيتا كلوب : ايضا اعفي من التمهيدي = وفي الدور الاول تعادل مع يونغ بوفالويس ذهابا بهدفين لكل وتغلب عليه باربعة اهداف مقابل هدف ايابا في الكنغو
اما  سيمبا التنزاني في التمهيدي تغلب علي بلاتو يونايتد النيجري في نيجيريا  بهدف وتعادل ايابا بدون اهداف = أما في الدور الاول فخسر من بلاتنيوم في  زمبابوي وتغلب عليه في تنزانيا بأربعة أهداف دون مقابل
== فلابد للزعيم من اللعب بقوة فهذه المجموعة ليست سهلة كما نتوقع حتي يتجاوز هذه المرحلة بإذن الله==
*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*اما بالنسبة لمجموعة الهلال 
فريق شباب بلوزداد تغلب في التمهيدي علي النصر الليبي بهدفين دون مقابل ذهابا وايابا
وفي الدور الاول فقد تغلب ايضا علي قورماهيا الكيني ذهابا بنصف دستة دون مقابل وايابا بهدفين مقابل هدف في كينيا
بالنسبة لمازيمبي وصن داونز فهما معفيان من التمهيدي
وفي الدور الاول تغلب مازيمبي علي بنغويدي الجابوني ذهابا وايابا بنفس النتيجة هدفان لهدف
اما ماميلودي صن دوانز فتغلب علي جوانينغ غالاكسي البتسواني في بتسوانا بهدفين دون مقابل وايابا بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف
== فهي بالفعل مجموعة الموت فالفرق الاربعة لم تعرف طعم الهزيمة ولا التعادل == 
*

----------


## الحريف

*بالتوفيق للاحمر الوهاج..
بقليل من الثقة والتركيز يمكن للزعيم التأهل لدور الثمانية بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*جدول مباريات الزعيم:_
الاهلي x المربخ
المريخx فيتا 
المريخ x سيمبا 
سيمبا x المربخ
المريخ x الاهلي 
فيتاx المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي عطبراوي
					

اما بالنسبة لمجموعة الهلال 
فريق شباب بلوزداد تغلب في التمهيدي علي النصر الليبي بهدفين دون مقابل ذهابا وايابا
وفي الدور الاول فقد تغلب ايضا علي قورماهيا الكيني ذهابا بنصف دستة دون مقابل وايابا بهدفين مقابل هدف في كينيا
بالنسبة لمازيمبي وصن داونز فهما معفيان من التمهيدي
وفي الدور الاول تغلب مازيمبي علي بنغويدي الجابوني ذهابا وايابا بنفس النتيجة هدفان لهدف
اما ماميلودي صن دوانز فتغلب علي جوانينغ غالاكسي البتسواني في بتسوانا بهدفين دون مقابل وايابا بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف
== فهي بالفعل مجموعة الموت فالفرق الاربعة لم تعرف طعم الهزيمة ولا التعادل == 



الهلال بس حرامي وتلب في بيت عزابهâ€‹
*

----------


## Mars1

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باذن الله تعالى سيكتب الخير لمريخ السعد

اهم حاجة اصطفاف الجماهير حول فريقها بكل قوة والبعد عن الصراعات الان

*

----------

